# RSS Feed



## indyadmin1974 (May 6, 2010)

Is RSS enabled on this forum?  I looked all over but couldn't find the feeds.


----------



## ecto1 (May 6, 2010)

accorging to the FAQS I have not tried these settings yet.

The administrator may have enabled RSS syndication, this allows you to view newly created threads in guest viewable forums without visiting the board.
The feeds are currently provided in two formats, RSS and RSS v2. The differences are as follows:
*RSS 0.91* - This feed is based on a standard written by netscape and provides a link and the title of the thread.
_http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...l.php?type=rss_
*RSS 2.0* - This feed contains title, author, date and the contents of the first post of the thread.
_http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for....php?type=rss2_
To add this to MyYahoo click here.
The forums to which this applies can also be limited to specific guest viewable forums by adding another parameter to the URL containing the forumids as follows:
_http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for....php?type=rss2*&forumids=123*_

If you would like the content to be generated for multiple forums you can separate the forumids by commas.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 6, 2010)

That's it!  Thanks!


----------



## Dutch (May 6, 2010)

Way to go ECT01. Giving you some points for your awesome explaination!!


----------

